

Freakonomics: Analyzing How Kids Talk to Santa - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/16/how-kids-talk-to-santa/

======
ryanelkins
Blog spam to this article:
[http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091209/ap_on_re_us/us_fea_lifes...](http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091209/ap_on_re_us/us_fea_lifestyles_letters_to_santa)

I think kids don't say "please" and "thank you" more often in letters to Santa
because they're generally told to 'tell Santa what you want' not 'ask Santa
for what you want'. I guess I'm just saying I don't think it's the kids being
rude as much as the expecatations parents and others fill them with in regards
to Santa.

